# - !

## Tetanium

,  -,      ""-   2.      .       .
 :Frown:      ,     .         , ,    .
, ,  -  ,  .

----------


## .

*Tetanium*,    ,    2- .  ,      ,   -?

----------

?   -     ?  -     .

 ,       ...

----------


## .

> -     ?


, , .   . -       




> ...


   ,       :Frown:

----------

> , , .   . -


    ,  ?




> ,


    . ,    .      .

 ,   , .

----------


## .

> ,  ?


       1 , 1   9 .      2-




> .


      .

----------

> 1 , 1   9 .


    ,     ?

----------


## .

** ,  - .     ,    2-

----------


## Lenik

,            ?
  ,    :Frown:

----------

> ,


,  .
   -?     .    2016    ?  :Wow:

----------

> -?     .    2016    ?


,  , .  2016.

----------


## Lenik

**,  2016

----------

> **,  2016


,        :Smilie:     :Girl Wink:

----------


## mvf

http://www.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/49396

----------

*mvf*, ,      :Smilie: 


  ,      ,   ? 
      ?

----------


## Lenik

, ,   . -  ,     ,        ,    ?  |  |   | ?
        ? ?

----------


## Lenik

> ?


     ?          -   ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

!       (- 02 )!

----------

> !       (- 02 )!


    .           ,   .

    29 ,     .

  ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   .
> 
>     29 ,     .
> 
>   ...


    -   .      ()  :Big Grin: 

     ,  -     !

----------


## 2007

> ? ?


  2016

----------

> -


 
      -
   ,
 , , ?

----------


## Arhimed0



----------

> ?


     ?

----------

> ?


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/415687/

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


            ,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

**, 



> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/415687/


  ?

       ,

----------

> ?


-  "",     ,         :Smilie:    -      :Wink:

----------


## .

85-

----------

06.04.2015 .  85-,                 .      1  2016 .

----------


## Arhimed0

.       ,      :       ? 

     :
        ---- ....    , -    .......

             !

----------

> .       ,      :       ? 
> 
>      :
>         ---- ....    , -    .......
> 
>              !


 .
      .     /  ,          . -    :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Arhimed0*,  - ?

----------

,   -    .  ,    , .

----------


## .

?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


.

----------

,   -   ?  2000 ?

----------

> 


 :yes: 
#4

----------


## _50

> ,   -   ?  2000 ?


,  2001 ,        .      , , 9   . :Smilie:

----------

!   ,       2016 ?    .

----------


## .



----------

